# post up bikes with



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

post up bikes with hydros, or speakers, or kustom forks


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

use the search feature man, everyone is gonna yell at you.


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

LIKE ME YOU MORON GEEZE HONESTLY HOW HARD IS IT, GOD.















nah im just screwing with u


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

look my project :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 11 2006, 11:47 AM~5025292
> *
> *


hey hey this bike is nice too with hydraulics


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ey theyr both nice i cant wait to see yours sic at the fresno fairgrounds


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

in progres


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i mean this one in progress


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

there coming out nice i like that trike thats tight


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

805 lowrider cruiser post up yours you to socios b.c. prez


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

heres my trike with hydros 
sorry that its a shitty pic


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u copyed my mountin on the pump fool


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

it wont be there for long


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 12 2006, 09:32 PM~5037011
> *it wont be there for long
> *


im playin lol :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

pinche raul you used the same setup like the red trike


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

im just waiting for some custom parts that rrwayne is doing for me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well what it do tho?? how many volts u got to it?


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 11 2006, 12:31 PM~5026195
> *i mean this one in progress
> *


it looks done to me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Mar 12 2006, 09:50 PM~5037092
> *it looks done to me
> *


need pump and more shit to it trust me


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 12 2006, 09:48 PM~5037076
> *well what it do tho?? how many volts u got to it?
> *


i need to order a new dump because i think it dont work because it stop going down so it only goes up and i have to push it down to go down so i have to order that and some other things so i'll place an order on saturday and when i hook it up i run a car battery


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 12 2006, 10:52 PM~5037109
> *need pump and more shit to it trust me
> *


ah i see dam its fuken nice


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 12 2006, 09:55 PM~5037120
> *i need to order a new dump because i think it dont work because it stop going down so it only goes up and i have to push it down to go down so i have to order that and some other things so i'll place an order on saturday and when i hook it up i run a car battery
> *


ey itsn ot ur dump bro its no weight in the front i had to do that too push the handle bars down its not enough wait up front to push the fluid back


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i tried every thing until i bend one of my cylenders so im thinking of buying every thing except the pump and make one bike fuction right and the stuff that are extra i might put them on a bike as dummys or keep as extras


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

what did you put as weight in the front because i put a steering wheel and some other things and it didnt go down


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

hey can the hydros pic you up :dunno:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah but i dont think its a good ideal to ride a bike with hydos


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

they can but the bike cillenders do bend easy.. i used to lift my trike and ride it then get off and lower it but as u push down the handle bars hold the dump switch.. it could be the dump then thats acting up ..


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah i tried that since you told me last time and when i pust it down and hit the switch it didnt go down as fast as i expected and it stop every while


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just dont over lock it i did that at first and it bent them to shit i had to pull them apart and put em on a vice to bend them str8 again


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

did they work fine after or did you have to buy new ones


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well i bough new ones and put the old set on my other bike they were leakin a lil after they got bent... but i got a new seal kit and put the new seals on and they seam ok now


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

did you get the seal kit at pro hopper to


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya i when i orderd the new ones he hooked me up wit some o rings and teflon rings for it here a link of my bike moving wit the hydros old pics tho

http://media.putfile.com/bikehop11


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i wish my bike would be moving that good hopefully it will be like that in a couple of weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

my bike used to go down like that in the begginng but after the hose touch the battery every thing went wrong


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the battery sparked when it hit the hose?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yup because the hose hit a terminal


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that could of shorted alot of shit out including the dump becuse the pump is all ground from the neg of the battery so if u touch posive its goin to spark


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

run a quick disconect too it add realism and it helps if u get a run away


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thats why i was thinking it was the dump because the motor works fine


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i'll might do that while im at it buying the other things


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u ordering from pro hopper?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

most likely unless a guy that i now could get them for me quick to from pro hopper because one of his club member works there but he sometimes wants to charge me more then what the web site says :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if u go to pro hopper in person u know that chrome cap that screws on the cillender caseing? ask him if he sells them seperate the caps becuse my chrome is chipped really bad on my old set and id like to replace them. i emailed them but i hardly get response


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

if i go i'll ask them or else i tell the guy to as his homie to ask if he could get it


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone uses the same pump cause we all buy the prohopper set up. Some people use the mini pumps but not alot of them out there.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul i never get why u have ur speedo pointed out on the corner of ur handle bars? can u see it ifu was riding the bike?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

is your trike kit from a 24in socios


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser+Mar 13 2006, 12:09 PM~5040077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have a chain steering wheel on it and the speedometer was in the way so I had to move it out of the way. When I got rid of the chain steering wheel I noticed that alot of people couldnt see what the speedometer said so I moved it out cause people were leaning on the display so i just moved it back.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thats what i was thinking because i was looking at some old school trikes and most of the trikes look to have a bigger trike kit like your bike, do you use regular 20 in trike kit fenders?


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

does that have 16in wheels on a 20in frame because that looks tight


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

idk i think it's a 16'' frame


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

haters nitemare wich one is yours


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Attached image(s)


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

what were you tring to post


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

the one that you posted


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

which one


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

all the ones of my frame


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

but it dont have hydros, speakers, and kustom forks


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 13 2006, 09:43 PM~5042731
> *haters nitemare wich one is yours
> *


i have not posted mine yet im gonna wait until there done 26'' trike and a 20'' two wheeler in the making


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=539145]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=539146]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=539156]
[attachmentid=539157]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=539162]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=539185]
[attachmentid=539190]
[attachmentid=539193]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=539196]
[attachmentid=539197]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=539199]
[attachmentid=539201]
[attachmentid=539202]


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

hey were do u get the love seats ???? 4 my brothers trike


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2006, 09:07 PM~5040061
> *Everyone uses the same pump cause we all buy the prohopper set up. Some people use the mini pumps but not alot of them out there.
> *


Where can i get one of those mini pumps? :0


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

my trailer underconstruction


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 19 2006, 07:07 PM~5275442
> *my trailer underconstruction
> *


hope you plan on listenin to the radio cuz the sub will make cds skip like crazy...


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by detwoitwanksta_@Apr 20 2006, 03:00 PM~5280995
> *hope you plan on listenin to the radio cuz the sub will make cds skip like crazy...
> *


no the radio dont skip


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

of course the radio wont skip i think he means when u play a CD


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 03:37 PM~5281275
> *of course the radio wont skip i think he means when u play a CD
> *


i know he dont skip when i play a cd


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 20 2006, 03:46 PM~5281337
> *i know he dont skip when i play a cd
> *


i thinks his brain skipped the cd part of the conversation because if he was smart he would have done a custom set of bars and moutned the radio in there...
thats design is cool lookin but unless you get good fm stations its worthless... my cds used to skip on my trike from my 8 inch subs...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 11 2006, 09:24 AM~5025238
> *look my project :0
> *


is this bike done yet


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 29 2006, 09:03 AM~5338444
> *is this bike done yet
> *


In the next week or so, The paint is getting done right now.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 10 2006, 08:51 PM~5406396
> *In the next week or so, The paint is getting done right now.
> *


is it done yet deville


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 28 2006, 02:46 PM~5509990
> *is it done yet deville
> *


I think so. He said he should have it riding alredy. He installed the hydros, and he played around with it at the show. Ill ask him to post a pic of what it looks like now. :cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

CASPERS GAY :wave:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 29 2006, 04:48 PM~5515689
> *CASPERS GAY  :wave:
> *


HEHHAHEHHAHEHAHHEHAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by detwoitwanksta_@Apr 20 2006, 03:00 PM~5280995
> *hope you plan on listenin to the radio cuz the sub will make cds skip like crazy...
> *


if he knows what hes doing he will do something to nutrilize the shock from skipping the cd


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 12 2006, 10:52 PM~5037109
> *need pump and more shit to it trust me
> *


a low83cutty u can get stuff like dat for a bike how much for everything just wondering


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

400$


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya bout 400 from pro hopper plus tax and nother 50 shipping


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 11 2006, 09:24 AM~5025238
> *look my project :0
> *


POST UP THE FINISHED PROJECT KILLALOWRIDER


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 30 2006, 04:15 PM~6074220
> *POST UP THE FINISHED PROJECT KILLALOWRIDER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: not finish but look more complet


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 30 2006, 04:15 PM~6074220
> *POST UP THE FINISHED PROJECT KILLALOWRIDER
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: not finish but look more complet


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 30 2006, 04:17 PM~6074941
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:  not finish but look more complet
> 
> 
> *


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey, thats me standing next to it, but I dont remeber that picture being taken?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

POST UP YOUR BIKE ON HERE TO DEVILLE


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

This is may daughter's trike, still working on it, fork looks like crap, but the last picture of new fork is getting chromed out, will work on frame too, believe it or not, this is a bratz frame, btw, my kid has put lots of work on her bike, a true lowrider in my book!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 1 2006, 09:24 AM~6086053
> *This is may daughter's trike, still working on it, fork looks like crap, but the last picture of new fork is getting chromed out, will work on frame too, believe it or not, this is a bratz frame, btw, my kid has put lots of work on her bike, a true lowrider in my book!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 1 2006, 09:42 AM~6086181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who took that pic?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 1 2006, 10:24 AM~6086053
> *This is may daughter's trike, still working on it, fork looks like crap, but the last picture of new fork is getting chromed out, will work on frame too, believe it or not, this is a bratz frame, btw, my kid has put lots of work on her bike, a true lowrider in my book!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

T
T
T
WAT ABOUT SCISSOR LIFTS


----------



## xcuze (Feb 22, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Post some more pictures of 2 wheelers with hydro setups


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 21 2007, 06:21 PM~7744005
> *Post some more pictures of 2 wheelers with hydro setups
> *


ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 18 2007, 12:31 PM~8337921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean.  


any pics of sissor lifts?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 18 2007, 02:12 PM~8338317
> *clean.
> any pics of sissor lifts?
> *


thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the cleanest trike ever built


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 18 2007, 08:00 PM~8341304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics?


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

some of our bikes at No Limit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HATERS NIGHTMARE_@Mar 13 2006, 12:24 PM~5040185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics?


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 18 2007, 01:31 PM~8337921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks


----------

